# Pornography



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

I love bike porno.......

here a re a few nice shots taken from the washingmachines post on paint jobs.


----------



## colnajoe (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh yea, I hear my baby calling for a ride right now


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Colnago bikes are quality bikes, but I've always find most of their paint scheme to be too busy and often times graffiti like. I guess i'm just in the minority here!


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> Colnago bikes are quality bikes, but I've always find most of their paint scheme to be too busy and often times graffiti like. I guess i'm just in the minority here!


+1, I love Nagos, and desperately need to add one to my collection, but that Decor/Master paint scheme is a bit much, its not classy but rather cheesy, yeah I know it was the 80s, but still i expect more from an Italian master craftsman. 

I just passed on Master olympic, no matter how hard I tried I could not stomach the paint job. To each his own I guess. Still a sweet ride.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

You have to admit that this one is a beaut...


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Absolutely! 

That is my ideal Colnago, Master with a classic paint job and Athena 11 to boot, drool worthy!

The only way I would take my Athena 11 off of my Bianchi Speciallissima is to grace a bike such as that.

The Master Olympic i passed on had that racer airbrushed on the top and the chrome was not salvageable. Otherwise I would have bought it and repainted it.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

FrenchNago said:


> You have to admit that this one is a beaut...



even tho it needs a quill stem to be a 10, that's still pretty damn nice.


----------



## shortstack3000 (Jan 5, 2012)

looks great


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

FrenchNago said:


> You have to admit that this one is a beaut...


I just sold one like that, it wasn't flashy enough


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

jtompilot said:


> I just sold one like that, it wasn't flashy enough


Exactly! The flashier the better.

Me? Give me a nice AD or LX with plenty if baby blues, purples and pinks


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

jtompilot said:


> I just sold one like that, it wasn't flashy enough


Why didn't you offer it to me furst???!!! I would have paid a few extra bones!!!

That is the sweetest Master evar! I *LOVE* white bikes and a classic white Master Pr99- it doesn't get any better.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Here is a pic of the one I keept. Just finished the build.

2010 Athena 11s, compact. Zonda 2way, Fusion 3 tubeless.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

FrenchNago said:


> You have to admit that this one is a beaut...


Just sent this picture to my Colnago dealer and said; build me this with, athena, a nitto quil stem, and some of your custom built wheels.......and just match all the other parts and call me when it's ready.....


----------

